# Bicycle Identification please..



## 2kpounders (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## locomotion (Sep 16, 2018)

more pictures would help, especially clear ones that are focused!


----------



## 2kpounders (Sep 16, 2018)

Yeah!! No crap!! But that's all I got right now. Buddy sent me the pic. He thinks it says Anning Bicycle Company Chicago, Illinois. And "Suburban"


----------



## 2kpounders (Sep 16, 2018)

Anyone in agreement that it's wood rims


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2018)

2kpounders said:


> Anyone in agreement that it's wood rims



I believe that is obvious. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2kpounders (Sep 16, 2018)

Probably is. So what else can you tell me about it


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2018)

2kpounders said:


> Probably is. So what else can you tell me about it



Until we see better pics not much


----------



## locomotion (Sep 16, 2018)

matching rat trap pedals, original paint on the headtube and front rim
one rat trap missing the end cap
block chain
nickel is toast
bike and the big guy with a green dirt bike rider t-shirt are leaning on a 1950 Chevy Truck!
dark green? maybe

that is all I can see


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2018)

TOC Wood rim bicycle.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2018)

Also I believe it is Fanning--not Anning--1898


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 16, 2018)

2kpounders said:


> View attachment 869690



Great find, any TOC bicycle is cool,


2kpounders said:


> View attachment 869690



Sweet bike, hope can get it and get it back on road.! looks like 1890s late to ??


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 16, 2018)

Fanning Cycle mfg. Chicago 1898   SUBURBAN


----------



## mongeese (Sep 16, 2018)

Looks English


----------



## 2kpounders (Sep 16, 2018)

locomotion said:


> matching rat trap pedals, original paint on the headtube and front rim
> one rat trap missing the end cap
> block chain
> nickel is toast
> ...



you sir have fantastic eyes. i don't even know what toc stands for but you certainly have an eye for detail


----------



## 2kpounders (Sep 16, 2018)

catfish said:


> TOC Wood rim bicycle.



got me, i dont know a thing about bicycles. i can tell you alot about excelsior and excelsior henderson motorcycles but not a thing about old bicycles


----------



## kreika (Sep 16, 2018)

Turn of the Century =toc


----------



## 2kpounders (Sep 16, 2018)

locomotion said:


> matching rat trap pedals, original paint on the headtube and front rim
> one rat trap missing the end cap
> block chain
> nickel is toast
> ...




your eyes are great, it's a 1949 dually chevy stake bed. original everything but tires


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 16, 2018)

Might be a girl's bike, just by the way the picture was taken?


----------



## anders1 (Sep 16, 2018)

locomotion said:


> matching rat trap pedals, original paint on the headtube and front rim
> one rat trap missing the end cap
> block chain
> nickel is toast
> ...



Hahahaha  That about sums it up.


----------



## anders1 (Sep 16, 2018)

2kpounders said:


> got me, i dont know a thing about bicycles. i can tell you alot about excelsior and excelsior henderson motorcycles but not a thing about old bicycles



Then you came to the wright place, should be a nice bike. Keep us posted and welcome to the CABE!!


----------



## 2kpounders (Sep 22, 2018)

UPDATE:
i was not able to work out a deal for the Fanning Suburban before the auction. thought i could since the auction was for a friends step-dad but i could not. Unfortunately, i could not win the bike at the auction either. It sold for $850, and i came in second. but you know what i say, horseshoes - hand grenades - and inmate scrabble.
it was a nice bike. good thing is the bike was won by a gentleman 15 miles from me and he said it will be hanging in his den anytime i want to come see it just call.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 22, 2018)

I had a buddy bidding for me and had it at 800. He said someone wanted it really bad so he stopped bidding.


----------



## 2kpounders (Sep 22, 2018)

yep that is it. i had it at 750 so your buddy must have asked to cut bid in half and had it at 800


----------



## 2kpounders (Sep 22, 2018)

do you know the winner


----------



## 2kpounders (Sep 22, 2018)

and not sure about that "wanted it bad" comment, as winner only made 2 bids


----------



## 2kpounders (Sep 22, 2018)

i talked to the winner afterwards. he said he just decided at the end that he was taking it home. the auctioneer sent you some nice photos of it i see


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 22, 2018)

2kpounders said:


> i talked to the winner afterwards. he said he just decided at the end that he was taking it home. the auctioneer sent you some nice photos of it i see



I was saying wanted it bad because my buddy went to 800 and the guy raised to 850 right away. So it didn’t seem like he was going to back off anytime soon.  Great looking bike. Hopefully a caber got it.


----------



## 2kpounders (Sep 23, 2018)

He's around 70. Has severely Harleys. Said he has 3 bicycles (2 for wife) and now the fanning. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## skiptooth (Sep 24, 2018)

more pic,s    I think its pre war?  just kidding!!!


----------

